# What Is The Best Food To Feed Your Fish?(no Thiaminase)



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Thought i'd start a thread to see what everyone thinks is best for piranhas.
I feed my rhom mostly krill,cons,molly,silversides,tilapia.Frozen food gets soaked in vitachem for 1hr before feeding.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

I've always figured a varied diet is the way to go. As far as fattening them up quickly...Alaska Pollock works the best. Just my opinion though.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Pellets Hikari to NLS, White Fish anything from Tilapia to Catfish, Frozen krill, night crawlers for protein, ghost shrimp for live feedings, Pellets have a lot of essential ingredients that other foods do not have though IMO.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I vary what I feed. I use tilapia drenched in vitachem as a staple. Then I use scallops as a treat as well as the occasional beef heart. Every so often I switch the tilapia with catfish so they don't get tired of the same old food because sometimes they are picky eaters. As long as I vary feeding times and types of food they usually devour anything I put in the tank. I use pellets sometimes, but since they poop a lot of the pellets out I don't do too much. If anything I just pack a couple pellets in the fish fillet. Shrimp, despite having thiaminase...i guess...seemed to give me good results when it was my staple.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I feed mostly white fish (Tilapia, Haddock, Catfish etc), sometimes raw shrimp (shell on), along with the occasional handful of crickets or a few crayfish if they're cheap.


----------



## Tropicalfishauction (Jun 27, 2009)

bricklr said:


> I've always figured a varied diet is the way to go. As far as fattening them up quickly...Alaska Pollock works the best. Just my opinion though.


I got to try that.


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

wow u guys really treat ur Ps..i usually fed my reds cichlid pellets on the reg and throw in a treat like a feeder {from my Quarantined feeding tank} or some shrimp {shell on}....but from what i see ..what u r feeding them is very good .

I just like to use the pellets cause its less mess and it keeps the water clarity clear...ive found that when i throw in a bunch of different protiens{meat} that my water tends to spike on ammonia for the next day or so...


----------

